# E se passassimo tutti a JFS?

## cerri

Da questi benchmark, apparsi su slashdot, non sembra per nulla male... E viene anche sfatato il mito di reiserfs, che addirittura il 4 risulta peggiore del 3...

Boh?

Premessa: guai a chi accende un flame! Questo post ha solo l'intenzione di aprire un dibattito interessante sul futuro dei filesystems, visto che ultimamente il fattore IO è diventato di fondamentale importanza.

----------

## bsolar

Non mi fido molto dei benchmark, preferirei avere il punto di vista di qualcuno che ha fatto esperienza diretta con JFS.

----------

## cerri

Beh, se dietro ext3 c'e' RedHat (si, ok, alan), dietro JFS c'è IBM...

Per l'affidabilità sono sicuro, per le prestazioni te lo dirò presto.

In giro cmq ne parlano molto bene. E più veloce di ext3 lo è di sicuro  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Beh, se dietro ext3 c'e' RedHat (si, ok, alan), dietro JFS c'è IBM...
> 
> Per l'affidabilità sono sicuro, per le prestazioni te lo dirò presto.
> 
> In giro cmq ne parlano molto bene. E più veloce di ext3 lo è di sicuro 

 

Prossima installazione lo provero' di sicuro anche io. Ora resto fedele 

a SGI e XFS.

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per l'affidabilità sono sicuro, per le prestazioni te lo dirò presto.
> 
> 

 

Ecco, bravi, testate bene e poi diteci i risultati così male che vada si gioca la macchina uno solo!   :Twisted Evil: 

(scherzi a parte, ho un debole per reiserfs ma se c'è qualcosa che valga la pena provare al suo posto ben venga)

----------

## xlyz

per la par condicio io mi tengo reiserfs   :Cool: 

----------

## whitenoise

Ragazzi, cosa mi dite di Reiser 4?? Purtroppo nei bench non compare!

----------

## Ginko

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Non mi fido molto dei benchmark, preferirei avere il punto di vista di qualcuno che ha fatto esperienza diretta con JFS.

 

Molto saggio, pero' anche qui bisogna verificare che tipo di utilizzo si fa del FS. Mi spiego, se ci metto 1 milione di files ognuno grosso al piu' 1Mb (utilizzo  classico di un News server, ad esempio) avro' dei risultati diversi rispetto al caso in cui ci metto Oracle cun una base dati da 1Gb. Ergo, ben vengano test e giudizi personali, pero' ogni test va relativizzato rispetto al contesto in cui e' avvenuto. 

I benchmark perlomeno cercano di rappresentare molteplici situazioni e paragonano le prestazioni dei vari FS ottenute nelle medesime situazioni, anche se - sono d'accordo con te - anche essi vanno presi con le pinze.

[mode CATALANO on]

La cosa migliore e' il poter far test propri nel contesto in cui il FS verra' effettivamente utilizzato.

[mode CATALANO off]  :Wink: 

--Gianluca

----------

## cerri

 *whitenoise wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, cosa mi dite di Reiser 4?? Purtroppo nei bench non compare!

 

Ma ne sei sicuro????   :Shocked:  D'oh

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *whitenoise wrote:*   Ragazzi, cosa mi dite di Reiser 4?? Purtroppo nei bench non compare! 
> 
> Ma ne sei sicuro???? 

 

Ma stiamo parlando tutti degli stessi banchmark? Perchè in quelli che ha postato Cerri io il Reiser4 lo vedo...

----------

## BlueRaven

Io l'ho usato, per un paio di settimane, sulla mia macchina da esperimenti qualche tempo fa.

Ovviamente, due settimane non sono sufficienti a dare un giudizio ponderato, ma l'impressione è stata buona: veloce "a occhio", nessun comportamento strano e soprattutto mi sembra abbia un'ottima robustezza.

Ho provato a creare situazioni difficili - della serie: stacco il cavo mentre sto compilando, editando dei file e copiandone degli altri tra varie directory - e ha sempre reagito molto bene, nel senso che non ho notato perdite di dati.

Ripeto, è un'impressione d'uso o poco più, ma per quanto mi riguarda è positiva.

----------

## BlueRaven

Dopo una chiacchierata su IRC con cerri, mi sono documentato un po' e ho trovato post su una mailing list che mi sembra piuttosto interessante.

Tra l'altro, l'autore del pezzo in inglese è Daniel Robbins, quindi credo che per noi sia più interessante ancora.  :Wink: 

----------

## Benve

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho provato a creare situazioni difficili - della serie: stacco il cavo mentre sto compilando, editando dei file e copiandone degli altri tra varie directory - e ha sempre reagito molto bene, nel senso che non ho notato perdite di dati.
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

è proprio una macchina di test

----------

## MyZelF

A proposito di benchmark (quasi mai utili a conoscere le prestazioni... questo è vero!) mirati a seconda dell'utilizzo del sistema vi segnalo questo paper, anche se non recentissimo: http://oss.sgi.com/projects/xfs/papers/filesystem-perf-tm.pdf.

----------

## shev

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> ho trovato post su una mailing list che mi sembra piuttosto interessante.
> 
> 

 

Si, però ha più di un anno, di sviluppi ce ne sono stati diversi nei maggiori fs e diverse cose possono essere ulteriormente cambiate/migliorate alterandone i giudizi, vuoi per novità introdotte, sviluppi o test prolungati. Cmq ricorda molto la spiegazione dei vari fs che c'è sulla guida all'installazione  :Razz: 

Non vedo accenni a JFS però, nessuno ha trovato qualche paper imparziale e aggiornato (non ho ancora cercato, sia chiaro, magari ce ne sono mille mila su google)?

----------

## Gandalf98

Non credo molto ai benchmark! penso che con le dovute accortezze si può far risultare più veloce qualunque file system!!

Inoltre esistono diversi tipi di Journal, c'è chi salva solo i meta-data (reiser3, JFS)e chi salva dati e meta-data (ext3, reiser4)per cui penso che le differenze in fase di test si facciano sentire! Forse disabilitando il Data-journal le posizioni si invertirebbero, ma....

Cià

----------

## MyZelF

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> c'è chi salva solo i meta-data (reiser3, JFS)e chi salva dati e meta-data (ext3, reiser4)

 

Se non erro anche ext3 fa il solo journaling dei metadati.

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Non vedo accenni a JFS però, nessuno ha trovato qualche paper imparziale e aggiornato (non ho ancora cercato, sia chiaro, magari ce ne sono mille mila su google)?

 

in effetti con un po' di ricerche si trova veramente di tutto in materia.

...un test molto semplice l'ho fatto personalmente: per quello che può valere i risultati sono qui (pag. 88 e seguenti... dopo quelli scopiazzati dal paper sopra...  :Very Happy: )

----------

## BlueRaven

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Si, però ha più di un anno, di sviluppi ce ne sono stati diversi nei maggiori fs e diverse cose possono essere ulteriormente cambiate/migliorate alterandone i giudizi, vuoi per novità introdotte, sviluppi o test prolungati.

 

Certamente, ma mi sembrava utile per chiarire quali fossero i termini generali della questione.

----------

## Gandalf98

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *Gandalf98 wrote:*   c'è chi salva solo i meta-data (reiser3, JFS)e chi salva dati e meta-data (ext3, reiser4) 
> 
> Se non erro anche ext3 fa il solo journaling dei metadati.

 

Ext3 supporta 3 differenti tipi di Journal: 2 solo per i metadati ed uno dati + metadati. Quest'ultimo è quello attivo per default.

Cià

----------

## MyZelF

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> Ext3 supporta 3 differenti tipi di Journal: 2 solo per i metadati ed uno dati + metadati. Quest'ultimo è quello attivo per default.
> 
> Cià

 

Non so se fai riferimento all'articolo di Luigi Genoni sul numero 34 di Linux&c., che ho letto e che credo contenga almeno due imprecisioni riguardo le modalità di mount di ext3.

Infatti, come puoi leggere dal man di mount l'opzione di default per ext3 è "ordered" e comunque l'opzione "journal" non prevede il journaling dei metadati, ma semplicemente il fatto che le modifiche ai metadati siano scritte prima sul journal e poi sul filesystem (per le altre modalità avviene il contrario).

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Infatti, come puoi leggere dal man di mount l'opzione di default per ext3 è "ordered" e comunque l'opzione "journal" non prevede il journaling dei metadati, ma semplicemente il fatto che le modifiche ai metadati siano scritte prima sul journal e poi sul filesystem (per le altre modalità avviene il contrario).

 

Se può toglierti i dubbi (ext3 fa il data journaling) guarda questo link (già passato anche in questo forum), seppur datato spiega le caratteristiche di ext3 (e non credo abbiano tolto caratteristiche peggiorandolo...  :Wink:  ):

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Se può toglierti i dubbi (ext3 fa il data journaling) guarda questo link (già passato anche in questo forum), seppur datato spiega le caratteristiche di ext3 (e non credo abbiano tolto caratteristiche peggiorandolo...  ):

 

boh... allora non parlo più... però se ti leggi il man del mount sembra il contrario... vado a leggermi l'articolo di D. Robbins, "che è meglio"...  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

ext3 al momento (se si esclude reiserfs4) è il fs piu' sicuro per quanta riguarda il journaling.

Non conosco pero' il journaling in dettaglio di JFS: qualche link? << trovato.

 *Quote:*   

> Several other aspects of log-based recovery are of interest. First, JFS only logs operations on meta-data, so replaying the log only restores the consistency of structural relationships and resource allocation states within the file system. It does not log file data or recover this data to consistent state. Consequently, some file data may be lost or stale after recovery, and customers with a critical need for data consistency should use synchronous I/O.

 

http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-jfs.html

ma è un documento del 1 gennaio 2000!!!

[che delusione, il tutorial di JFS su IBM lo avrebbe scritto pure un bambino]

----------

## jdoe

io l'ho usato per un mesetto in raid0 sw su /tmp e kernel 2.6-beta(dalla 0 alla 6)

l'ho tolto per disperazione, principalmente perchè il check all'avvio non andava(oddio, andava ma non funzionava), tutte le volte che spengevo "male " ero costretto al riavvio a accedere come root, checkare la partizione e poi montarla... poi una volta ho perso dei file e tutti hli altri avevan cambiato di nome (a quakcosa del tipo AJSAKSOO.KKK ) e l'ho tolto.. cmq mi son promesso di riprovarlo, sopratutto non capisco quella cosa cdel chjeck al boot.

John

----------

## cerri

Beh, cmq provarlo in raid sw con un kernel beta non e' un ottimo test...  :Smile: 

----------

## yardbird

 *jdoe wrote:*   

> io l'ho usato per un mesetto in raid0 sw su /tmp e kernel 2.6-beta(dalla 0 alla 6)
> 
> l'ho tolto per disperazione, principalmente perchè il check all'avvio non andava(oddio, andava ma non funzionava), tutte le volte che spengevo "male " ero costretto al riavvio a accedere come root, checkare la partizione e poi montarla... poi una volta ho perso dei file e tutti hli altri avevan cambiato di nome (a quakcosa del tipo AJSAKSOO.KKK ) e l'ho tolto.. cmq mi son promesso di riprovarlo, sopratutto non capisco quella cosa cdel chjeck al boot.
> 
> John

 

Confermo, anche a me dà gli stessi problemi con il checkfs.

A parte quello, che può dipendere dalle jfsutils più che dal filesystem in sè, no mi ha dato impressione di grande stabilità, anzi... Spesso mi ha provocato kernel panic (succedeva spesso con i primi kernel 2.6.0-testX, ora il problema sembra sparito), con conseguenti perdite assortite di dati; le performance non sono brillanti come quelle del reiser, tant'è vero che spesso il mio AthlonXP 2600 è meno veloce, in situazioni di I/O pesante, del mio portatile Celeron 800 con reiser.

Per quella che è la mia esperienza personale mi sento di sconsigliare JFS.

----------

## Yans

io uso reiserfs da per tutto anche sul mio portatile e sono molto soddisfatto di questo filesystem. sul server interno in raid5 con dischi scsi  ho parecchi dati anche file di grosse dimensioni, e con ext3 avevo avuto delle corruzioni di dati, mentre con reiserfs ripeto non ho mai avuto problemi. Poi come molti hanno detto, dipende sempre dalle situazione di ogni uno .

----------

## cerri

```
mcerri@cerrito cerri $ mount

/dev/hda6 on / type jfs (rw,noatime)

none on /dev type devfs (rw)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /sys type sysfs (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

/dev/hda5 on /home type jfs (rw,noatime)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbdevfs (rw)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

cerri@cerrito cerri $

```

Ovviamente ext3 non regge il confronto, vedremo (sgrat sgrat) quello che succederà quando servirà il journal (MAI avuto un problema con ext3).

----------

## max_1975

Ciao a tutti!

Sto utilizzando JFS da circa un anno su un HD da 40Gb su cui tengo esclusivamente i miei dvx...non ho mai havuto un problema...

ho notato però che quando apro alcuni files piuttosto grossi (3-4 Gb) con MPlayer o Xine, il sistema impiega un pò di tempo prima di visualizzare il film (con gkrellm noto che inizia la lettura dall'hd...non so se dipende dal player o dal tipo di filesystem)...una volta avviata la riproduzione nessun problema...

Ciao

----------

## cerri

Mplayer so per certo che bufferizza un casino, xine non lo so.

Per vedere che succede, lanciali da console.

----------

## cerri

Allora:

[JFS]

Vantaggi: un po' più veloce di reiserfs e ext3

Svantaggi: lentissimo se non secolare nel check del disco se rovinato, metadata journaling, perdita di dati, segmentation fault del tool di check, utilizza la cartella lost&found pur se con il journaling, non riconosce sempre correttamente se un fs e' clean oppure no.

[XFS]

Vantaggi: velocissimissimo

Svantaggi: come detto anche da Robbins, a causa del buffering estremo può perdere dei dati con alcuni programmi non troppo "avanti" nella gestione dei file in caso di interruzione di alimentazione, metadata journaling.

[REISERFS]

Vantaggi: poco piu' veloce di ext3, veloce nella riparazione

Svantaggi: metadata journaling, utilizza abbastanza cpu.

[EXT3]

Vantaggi: integrato da secoli nel kernel, codice ultra sicuro, data journaling, è possibile passare da ext3 a ext2 e viceversa con un mount.

Svantaggi: un po' lentino.

Hola.

----------

## jdoe

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Allora:
> 
> [JFS]
> 
> Vantaggi: un po' più veloce di reiserfs e ext3
> ...

 

si, gli stessi problemi che ho rilevato io...

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [XFS]
> 
> Vantaggi: velocissimissimo
> ...

 

Da questa tua mini recensione il miglior fs sembrerebbe l'xfs, confermi? Se l'unico problemino è quello legato ad interruzioni improvvise di corrente (ma un ups risolve anche questo) protrei quasi lanciarmi nella nuova esperienza...

----------

## -YoShi-

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Allora:
> 
> [JFS]
> 
> Vantaggi: un po' più veloce di reiserfs e ext3
> ...

 

Da quel poco che ho provato io (con una Drake) si può togliere il sempre e lasciare:

non riconosce correttamente se un fs e' clean oppure no.

Ogni volta che avviavo il sistema sembrava di tornare a WIN98 dopo un reset del pc scandisk a manetta   :Wink: 

P.S. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Da questa tua mini recensione il miglior fs sembrerebbe l'xfs, confermi? Se l'unico problemino è quello legato ad interruzioni improvvise di corrente (ma un ups risolve anche questo) protrei quasi lanciarmi nella nuova esperienza...
> 
> 

 

sono della stessa idea  :Smile:  secondo voi esisterà un tool x passare da reiserfs a xfs? che faccia una conversione alla partition magic?

----------

## yardbird

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Allora:
> 
> [...]
> 
> [XFS]
> ...

 

Non sono del tutto convinto. Reiserfs è stato il primo fs journaled introdotto nella versione stabile del kernel (molto prima di Ext3, che fra l'altro fino a qualche mese fa aveva seri problemi nella serie 2.5/2.6). E' estremamente più veloce di Ext3, soprattutto nella gestione di file piccoli, ed è più veloce anche di XFS (e, benchmark a parte, parlo soprattutto per esperienza personale).

XFS presenta altri svantaggi oltre alle perdite di dati che qualcuno ha citato: non è una soluzione nativa linux, il che implica grosse modifiche al VFS layer del kernel per poter funzionare, ed è questo il motivo per cui non è stato ancora incluso nella serie 2.4; inoltre, spulciando sulla LKML, pare che il codice di XFS non sia molto apprezzato dagli sviluppatori del kernel.

Chiaramente tutto dipende dalle necessità. Per un server ora come ora userei Ext3 (però c'è reiserfs4 all'orizzonte...), per un desktop o una workstation sicuramente reiserfs.

Il tutto IMHO, ovviamente.

----------

## cerri

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> Non sono del tutto convinto. Reiserfs è stato il primo fs journaled introdotto nella versione stabile del kernel (molto prima di Ext3, che fra l'altro fino a qualche mese fa aveva seri problemi nella serie 2.5/2.6).

 

Mi spiace, ma questo non e' assolutamente vero. E' vero che reiser sia stato introdotto prima di ext3, ma e' anche vero che viene considerato stabile solo dal 2.4.18 in poi. Ti riposto il link di BlueRaven (questo) dove Robbins afferma che:

 *Quote:*   

> Now, for ReiserFS. ReiserFS has had tons of problems in the past, up
> 
> until 2.4.18. Many of these issues were not the fault of the ReiserFS
> 
> developers, but were an unfortunate result of how the kernel is
> ...

 

Il che non mi sembra secondario. Ext3 invece ha il vantaggio di avere RedHat alle spalle (e quindi Alan Cox, tant'e' che nel suo kernel set c'e' sempre stato) e tutta la stabilità secolare di ext2.

Non mi risultano problemi rilevanti invece con i kernel 2.5/2.6.

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> E' estremamente più veloce di Ext3, soprattutto nella gestione di file piccoli, ed è più veloce anche di XFS (e, benchmark a parte, parlo soprattutto per esperienza personale).

 

Beh, anch'io non parlo per benchmark, ma per esperienza personale, e non ho visto queste grandi differenze tra reiserfs e ext3: ne ho viste pero' tra XFS e ilrestodelmondo.

Tornando ai benchmark, mi trovo d'accordo con i benchmark fatti qui, dove dimostrano che:

1) ext3 non e' lontano (mixando i vari casi, ovviamente) da reiserfs,

2) xfs e' molto veloce,

3) reiser soffre molto quando il fs non e' ottimizzato (intendo non ha SOLO files piccoli).

Non dimentichiamo cmq una cosa: ext3 di default usa il journaling piu' pesante di tutti.

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> XFS presenta altri svantaggi oltre alle perdite di dati che qualcuno ha citato: non è una soluzione nativa linux, il che implica grosse modifiche al VFS layer del kernel per poter funzionare, ed è questo il motivo per cui non è stato ancora incluso nella serie 2.4;

 

Ma è stato introdotto nel 2.6.

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> inoltre, spulciando sulla LKML, pare che il codice di XFS non sia molto apprezzato dagli sviluppatori del kernel.

 

Per motivi un po' piu' disparati, cmq, non tanto per il codice in se: puoi leggere un commento sull'homepage di XFS. Riporto un pezzettino:

 *Quote:*   

> 	Consistent with our recent letter to the open source community (http://oss.sgi.com/letter_100103.txt) SGI has removed and replaced a trivial number of code segments in XFS that may arguably be related to UNIX code. These changes are in three areas: macros used to define and manipulate the extended inode mode bits (in xfs_vnode.h), macros for filesystem quota operations (in dqblk_xfs.h), and the data copying function uiomove() (in move.c). These revisions also required insignificant changes to other files that interact with the revised code. We encourage you to move promptly to this version of XFS.
> 
> This code is now available for download from our open source repository at http://oss.sgi.com, Initially we have provided updated kernel patches for recent 2.4 series kernels, updated user space tools, and an updated version of the XFS 1.3 release. The CVS repositories for the 2.4 and 2.6 kernels are also available. Please contact xfs-masters@oss.sgi.com. with any questions about this XFS update. 

 

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> Chiaramente tutto dipende dalle necessità. Per un server ora come ora userei Ext3 (però c'è reiserfs4 all'orizzonte...), per un desktop o una workstation sicuramente reiserfs.

 

Posso concordare. Utilizzo ext3 dal kernel 2.2 sui miei servers e sono stato sempre soddisfatto.

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> Il tutto IMHO, ovviamente.

 

Chiaramente e sottoscrivo per me  :Cool: 

----------

## cn73

 *jdoe wrote:*   

> io l'ho usato per un mesetto in raid0 sw su /tmp e kernel 2.6-beta(dalla 0 alla 6)
> 
> l'ho tolto per disperazione, principalmente perchè il check all'avvio non andava(oddio, andava ma non funzionava), tutte le volte che spengevo "male " ero costretto al riavvio a accedere come root, checkare la partizione e poi montarla... poi una volta ho perso dei file e tutti hli altri avevan cambiato di nome (a quakcosa del tipo AJSAKSOO.KKK ) e l'ho tolto.. cmq mi son promesso di riprovarlo, sopratutto non capisco quella cosa cdel chjeck al boot.
> 
> John

 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## yardbird

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi spiace, ma questo non e' assolutamente vero. E' vero che reiser sia stato introdotto prima di ext3, ma e' anche vero che viene considerato stabile solo dal 2.4.18 in poi. Ti riposto il link di BlueRaven (questo) dove Robbins afferma che:
> 
> [snip]
> ...

 

Da quelle che sono le mie fonti (vedi anche l'articolo di Luigi Genoni sull'ultimo Linux & C.) reiserfs è diventato realmente utilizzabile attorno al 2.4.10. Certo ad ogni rilascio del kernel saltano fuori nuovi problemini che poi vengono risolti, ma è nel corso normale delle cose. Non ho notizia di bachi critici in reiserfs dopo il 2.4.10. Io lo ho utilizzato dal 2.4.2 (il mio primo kernel!) e non ho mai avuto problemi di sorta.

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il che non mi sembra secondario. Ext3 invece ha il vantaggio di avere RedHat alle spalle (e quindi Alan Cox, tant'e' che nel suo kernel set c'e' sempre stato) e tutta la stabilità secolare di ext2.
> 
> Non mi risultano problemi rilevanti invece con i kernel 2.5/2.6.
> ...

 

reiserfs ha SuSE alle spalle, che lo ha proposto nelle sue installazioni da molto prima che si cominciasse a parlare di Ext3. La stabilità di ext2 non è in discussione; d'altro canto la parte di codice di Ext3 riguardante il journaling è stata scritta ex novo, e non ha alle spalle tutto il testing di ext2. Per i problemi di ext3 con i primi kernel della serie 2.6 basta che cerchi su google.

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh, anch'io non parlo per benchmark, ma per esperienza personale, e non ho visto queste grandi differenze tra reiserfs e ext3: ne ho viste pero' tra XFS e ilrestodelmondo.
> 
> Tornando ai benchmark, mi trovo d'accordo con i benchmark fatti qui, dove dimostrano che:
> ...

 

Nel sito da te riportato scrive anche:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If your application primarily uses lots of smaller files, ReiserFS v3 is the way to go.
> 
> 

 

E' esattamente quello che intendevo dire riguardo la distinzione Desktop - Server. Un sistema Desktop non ha, nella maggior parte dei casi, necessità di leggere file voluminosi, bensì molti file di dimensioni modeste (pensa ad esempio alla cache di un browser, ma anche a documenti di testo, mail, spreadsheet, etc.).

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per motivi un po' piu' disparati, cmq, non tanto per il codice in se: puoi leggere un commento sull'homepage di XFS. Riporto un pezzettino:
> 
> [snip]
> ...

 

Posso riportarti dei commenti che trovi sulla lkml o anche su kerneltrap. Ad esempio Al Viro:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Generally I don't mind doing that kind of work. *However*, in case of XFS I'm very deliberately Not Touching That(tm). Reason: I'm deeply prejudiced against that codebase and (long-standing) situation with its evolution.
> 
> 

 

Oppure Marcelo Tosatti, mantainer del kernel 2.4:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm not [completely] sure if the generic changes are fine and I don't like the XFS code in general.
> 
> 

 

Ironia della sorte, pare proprio che oggi XFS sia stato finalmente incluso nel kernel stabile (http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/1751)   :Wink: 

Comunque il mio ragionamento resta valido.

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> Il tutto IMHO, ovviamente.

 

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Chiaramente e sottoscrivo per me 

 

Perfetto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> Da quelle che sono le mie fonti (vedi anche l'articolo di Luigi Genoni sull'ultimo Linux & C.) reiserfs è diventato realmente utilizzabile attorno al 2.4.10.

 

Beh, ritengo nettamente più affidabile Robbins...  :Wink: 

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> Certo ad ogni rilascio del kernel saltano fuori nuovi problemini che poi vengono risolti, ma è nel corso normale delle cose. 

 

E ti pare poco per un fs?

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> Non ho notizia di bachi critici in reiserfs dopo il 2.4.10. Io lo ho utilizzato dal 2.4.2 (il mio primo kernel!) e non ho mai avuto problemi di sorta.
> 
> reiserfs ha SuSE alle spalle,

 

Beh questo non e' proprio vero. Suse sponsorizza Reiser, e questo porta anche al problema che gli sviluppatori del kernel NON sono legati a quelli del fs.

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> che lo ha proposto nelle sue installazioni da molto prima che si cominciasse a parlare di Ext3. La stabilità di ext2 non è in discussione; d'altro canto la parte di codice di Ext3 riguardante il journaling è stata scritta ex novo, e non ha alle spalle tutto il testing di ext2. Per i problemi di ext3 con i primi kernel della serie 2.6 basta che cerchi su google.

 

Beh, rimane il fatto che il codice alla base e' pur sempre quello di ext2, non una cosa secondaria per un fs.

Per quanto riguarda il 2.6, ho detto che non ci sono problemi poi cosi' catastrofici, e lo dico pur tenendo in considerazione che il 2.6 e' un kernel test.

 *cerri wrote:*   

> E' esattamente quello che intendevo dire riguardo la distinzione Desktop - Server. Un sistema Desktop non ha, nella maggior parte dei casi, necessità di leggere file voluminosi, bensì molti file di dimensioni modeste (pensa ad esempio alla cache di un browser, ma anche a documenti di testo, mail, spreadsheet, etc.).

 

Beh, ma questa distinzione non e' poi cosi' vera cmq.

Un desktop raramente ha solo files piccoli (<4k): immaginati documenti, filmati, mp3, divx, archivi, foto, ecc. Trovare un fs che ha cosi' tanti files piccoli (ricordo, <4k) e' ormai cosa rara. Anche un documento o un foglio di calcolo superano abbondamente quella soglia.

Al contrario, metterei su squid la cache di un proxy, o qmail, o chissà cos'altro  :Smile: 

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> Posso riportarti dei commenti che trovi sulla lkml o anche su kerneltrap. Ad esempio Al Viro:

 

Per carità, non c'e' dubbio che vi siano espressioni negative su XFS, d'altronde non e' nemmeno il miglior fs di questo mondo. Pero' io precisavo che le avversioni verso XFS secondo me derivano anche da altro...

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> Ironia della sorte, pare proprio che oggi XFS sia stato finalmente incluso nel kernel stabile (http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/1751)  
> 
> Comunque il mio ragionamento resta valido.

 

Beh, questo non dice nulla riguardo la bontà di XFS: Linus ha (giustamente IMHO) la visione di includere tutto il possibile nel kernel, e' poi l'utente che deve scegliere.

----------

## bld

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Non mi fido molto dei benchmark, preferirei avere il punto di vista di qualcuno che ha fatto esperienza diretta con JFS.

 

ma i benchmark non sono un esperienza diretta? Se  no come fanno ad esprimere un opinione al pubblico?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *yardbird wrote:*   Da quelle che sono le mie fonti (vedi anche l'articolo di Luigi Genoni sull'ultimo Linux & C.) reiserfs è diventato realmente utilizzabile attorno al 2.4.10. 
> 
> Beh, ritengo nettamente più affidabile Robbins... 

 

Su questo non saprei. Genoni segue lo sviluppo del kernel e di tutto il resto dalla versione 0.96.

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Beh, ma questa distinzione non e' poi cosi' vera cmq.
> 
> Un desktop raramente ha solo files piccoli (<4k): immaginati documenti, filmati, mp3, divx, archivi, foto, ecc. Trovare un fs che ha cosi' tanti files piccoli (ricordo, <4k) e' ormai cosa rara. Anche un documento o un foglio di calcolo superano abbondamente quella soglia.
> 
> Al contrario, metterei su squid la cache di un proxy, o qmail, o chissà cos'altro 

 

Infatti tutti che dicono file piccoli, ma 4k al giorno d'oggi che sono?

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Per carità, non c'e' dubbio che vi siano espressioni negative su XFS, d'altronde non e' nemmeno il miglior fs di questo mondo. Pero' io precisavo che le avversioni verso XFS secondo me derivano anche da altro...

 

Io non so chi o per quale motivo parlano male di xfs ma dalla mia esperienza questo fs e' quello che mi ha dato meno problemi. Inoltre quando ho provato reiserfs non ho notato questa grande performance in piu' di velocita' che tutti parlano.

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Beh, questo non dice nulla riguardo la bontà di XFS: Linus ha (giustamente IMHO) la visione di includere tutto il possibile nel kernel, e' poi l'utente che deve scegliere.

 

Sicuro che e' giusto. Infatti come dici tu non e' linus che eve scegliere cosa usano gli altri. 

Scusate se rispondo un pochino in ritardo  :Very Happy:  ma non capisco questa avversione contro xfs io lo trovo un ottimo fs.

----------

## marchino

Ciao,

io lo uso da tempo in abbinamento a LVM su due hard disk configurati in striping. Funziona molto bene e non ho mai avuto problemi di perdite dati (tranne per problemi hardware ma per quelli l'unico sistema sicuro è un bel backup!). In effetti una cosa particolare che il fsck oltre ad eseguire il commit delle transazioni esegue una verifica della struttura del filesystem che in genere non è propio velocissima (niente a che vedere con il fsck di una ext2 peraltro). Un'altra particolarità di questo fs è che si rifiuta di eseguire il mount di una partizione "sporca", se non lo sai cominci a pensare di avere il disco "sputtanato", in realtà basta un fsck per mettere tutto a posto.

----------

## pascalbrax

uhm... spero di sbagliarmi, ma ricordatevi che JFS e' sviluppata dalla ibm, la stessa azienda che creo' quella chiavica di filesystem chiamato HPFS per il suo defunto "mezzo sistema operativo" (parlo di OS/2). Basta spulciarsi i commenti del coder del supporto di suddetto filesystem nella cartella del kernel di linux, mi pare sotto Documentation, ma non sono sicuro. Il filesystem con piu bugs e workarounds in assoluto, dopo [inserisci un FS microsoft a caso in questo spazio].

Per quanto riguarda ext3, alla faccia della sicurezza, l'unica volta che ho avuto un power failure, mi ha raso al suolo la partizione. kernel 2.4.18.

per XFS, e' velocissimo, ma e' GROSSO, avete mai provato a creare un floppy bootabile con supporto xfs?  :Wink: 

----------

## bld

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> per XFS, e' velocissimo, ma e' GROSSO, avete mai provato a creare un floppy bootabile con supporto xfs? 

 

cosa si intende per grosso? Forse devo documentarmi su gli FS prima di continuare a leggere questo topic,  ne escono fuori troppe domande! E un argomento molto interessante, non ce che dire.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> [inserisci un FS microsoft a caso in questo spazio].

 

Penso che microsoft abbia un dei migliori fs (imho) in circolazione cioe' ntfs. E' anche vero che questo fs e' "copiato", come d'altra parte tutti i win della serie NT, da VMS.

----------

## koma

windows nn copia mai prende spunto soldi e sangue dalle altre persone  :Wink: 

io cmq imango dell'idea che anche se reiserfs è + lento rimane + sicuro  :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Penso che microsoft abbia un dei migliori fs (imho) in circolazione cioe' ntfs.

 

Dai un'occhiata qui e poi dimmi se sei sempre della stessa idea...  :Smile: 

----------

## yardbird

Tanto per restare in tema, ho provato reiserfs4 su una partizioncina da 2GB approntata all'uopo   :Wink:   Il kernel è 2.6.2.

Non ho fatto test rigorosi (non ne sarei in grado) però ho notato che:

1) è sensibilmente più veloce di reiser3 (ma questa potrebbe essere una valutazione soggettiva, lo ammetto);

2) nella copia di grossi file singoli o anche di gruppi di file più piccoli sono quasi assenti quei piccoli attimi di pausa nel trasferimento che sono invece presenti con i filesystem tradizionali; sembra che Reiser si sia inventato un algoritmo di flushing su disco parecchio efficiente  :Very Happy: 

Al momento su reiser4 ci tengo /usr/portage e /var/tmp/portage, non mi fido ancora a metterci qualcosa di più importante. Però finora non ha mai crashato. L'unica volta che l'ho mandato in crisi è stato quando ho passato un'opzione errata al momento del mount: mi ha dato un kernel oops e non sono riuscito a smontare la partizione. Al successivo avvio ho fatto un fsck e non ho notato alcun tipo di corruzione. Per quanto mi riguarda promette veramente bene  :Very Happy: 

Spero che Andrew Morton si sbrighi ad includerlo nei suoi kernel, non vedo l'ora di metterlo su /   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> Tanto per restare in tema, ho provato reiserfs4 su una partizioncina da 2GB approntata all'uopo  

 

Questo è il vero filesystem "da battere" imho, non vedo l'ora che venga dichiarato stabile. Il solo fs che mi possa far abbandonare il vecchio reiser  :Wink: 

----------

## yardbird

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questo è il vero filesystem "da battere" imho, non vedo l'ora che venga dichiarato stabile. Il solo fs che mi possa far abbandonare il vecchio reiser 

 

Guarda, sarei tentato di trasferire tutto il sistema sull'altra partizione e provare a fare il boot da lì.... Devo... Resistere... Maledetti dati... importanti...    :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Questo è il vero filesystem "da battere" imho, non vedo l'ora che venga dichiarato stabile. Il solo fs che mi possa far abbandonare il vecchio reiser 

 

Provero' anche io speriamo che sia quello che dicono.

----------

## cerri

Reiser4 è molto promettente, tuttavia lo vedo ancora lontano dalla maturità (ma lo dicono anche loro).

Speriamo bene: diciamo che un kernel ooops per un mount errato mi fa dubitare parecchio...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## BlueRaven

Riesumo questo thread perché ho trovato un paio di link IMHO molto interessanti sulla questione.

In buona sostanza, come al solito, aveva ragione Cerri.   :Laughing: 

http://sr5tech.com/write_back_cache_experiments.htm

http://mail-index.netbsd.org/tech-kern/2002/12/08/0031.html

----------

## Su-34

allora raga?

che dite jfs al posto di reiser ????

ovviamente dipende dall utilizzo che se ne fa, ma questo post e' veramente interessante e sarei curioso di sapere i vostri consigli....

----------

## randomaze

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> allora raga?
> 
> che dite jfs al posto di reiser ????
> 
> ovviamente dipende dall utilizzo che se ne fa, ma questo post e' veramente interessante e sarei curioso di sapere i vostri consigli....

 

Non ho ancora avuto il tempo di leggerlo, comuqnue credo che questo articolo faccia al caso tuo.

----------

## n3mo

l'ho letto ieri ed è molto interessante

 *Quote:*   

> Non ho ancora avuto il tempo di leggerlo, comuqnue credo che questo articolo faccia al caso tuo.
> 
> 

 

Da ciò che emerge sembra che il go-to-guy sia ancora reiserfs, almeno per un'utilizzo eterogeneo, anche se la mia prossima partizione per mysql sarà di sicuro xfs, con file molto grandi sembra veramente insuperabile.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

sto usando un sistema bootstrappato con gcc 3.4, con udev al posto di devfs, con reiser4 che gestisce portage in questo modo:

```
/dev/hda2               none            swap            defaults                        0 0

/dev/hda3               /               xfs             noatime                         0 0

/dev/hda5               /usr            xfs             noatime,nodev                   0 0

/dev/hda1               /boot           xfs             noauto,nodev,nosuid,noexec      0 0

/dev/hda6               /var            reiser4         nodev,nosuid,noexec,noatime     0 0

/dev/hda7               /usr/portage    reiser4         noatime,nosuid,nodev            0 0

/dev/hda8               /tmp            reiser4         noatime,nosuid,nodev,noexec     0 0

/dev/hda9               /var/log        xfs             nodev,nosuid,noexec,sync        0 0

/dev/hda10              /home           xfs             nodev,nosuid,noexec,noatime     0 0

/dev/hda11              /dati           reiser4         nodev,nosuid,noexec,noatime     0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user,ro                  0 0
```

e assicuro che prima della 'trasformazione' questo pc non andava cosi veloce... a volte non devo neanche usare esearch anziche emerge -s da come scheggia  :Smile: 

ovviamente /var/log e' in xfs, perche' reiser4 e' ancora troppo giovane per fidarsi.

se perdo /usr/portage  poco male, la ricreo.

dati contiene roba semi-inutile (mp3, film, cavolate varie)

----------

## ares

Kernel usato 2.6.5-ck2 ( Con Kolivas )

Se può servire bootstrap con header del kernel 2.6.5, glibc con USE ntpl, gcc 3.4

hdparm -i /dev/hdc

```

/dev/hdc:

 Model=WDC WD400BB-00DEA0, FwRev=05.03E05, SerialNo=WD-WCAD13822105

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec SpinMotCtl Fixed DTR>5Mbs FmtGapReq }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=57600, SectSize=600, ECCbytes=40

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=78165360

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: device does not report version: 

 * signifies the current active mode

```

Partizione montata su xfs

```

Writing 500Mb of data to 1 files in parallel

Transferred 500Mb of data in 19.07 seconds (26.21Mb/s)

Reading files in sequence

Transferred 500Mb of data in 19.81 seconds (25.24Mb/s)

Writing 250Mb of data to 2 files in parallel

Transferred 500Mb of data in 22.23 seconds (22.49Mb/s)

Reading files in sequence

Transferred 250Mb of data in 10.77 seconds (23.22Mb/s)

Transferred 250Mb of data in 9.63 seconds (25.95Mb/s)

Transferred 500Mb of data in 20.40 seconds (24.51Mb/s)

```

Partizione montata su reiser4

```

Writing 500Mb of data to 1 files in parallel

Transferred 500Mb of data in 21.38 seconds (23.38Mb/s)

Reading files in sequence

Transferred 500Mb of data in 23.17 seconds (21.58Mb/s)

Writing 250Mb of data to 2 files in parallel

Transferred 500Mb of data in 16.88 seconds (29.62Mb/s)

Reading files in sequence

Transferred 250Mb of data in 7.23 seconds (34.56Mb/s)

Transferred 250Mb of data in 10.79 seconds (23.18Mb/s)

Transferred 500Mb of data in 18.02 seconds (27.75Mb/s)

```

Partizione montata su reiserfs

```

Writing 500Mb of data to 1 files in parallel

Transferred 500Mb of data in 26.87 seconds (18.61Mb/s)

Reading files in sequence

Transferred 500Mb of data in 26.51 seconds (18.86Mb/s)

Writing 250Mb of data to 2 files in parallel

Transferred 500Mb of data in 30.57 seconds (16.35Mb/s)

Reading files in sequence

Transferred 250Mb of data in 31.72 seconds (7.88Mb/s)

Transferred 250Mb of data in 31.56 seconds (7.92Mb/s)

Transferred 500Mb of data in 63.28 seconds (7.90Mb/s)

```

Il programma che ho usato per il bench si trova su http://www.namesys.com ,  ( il sito di reiserfs ) si chiama slow

./slow foo 500 ( mettete il numero che volete , sarà la grandezza del file creato in MB )

slow.c

```

#include <stdio.h>

#include <stdlib.h>

#include <unistd.h>

#include <sys/types.h>

#include <sys/stat.h>

#include <fcntl.h>

#include <sys/param.h>

#include <string.h>

#include <sys/time.h>

#define BSIZE  (4 * 1024)

#define BALIGN (4096)

#define MAX_NAME (256)

char base_name[MAX_NAME];

char *get_name(int n)

{

  static char name[MAX_NAME + 5];

  

  sprintf(name, "%s%d", base_name, n);

  return name;

}

void display_rate(struct timeval start, struct timeval end, int len) 

{

  int d_s, d_us;

  float sec;

  d_s  = end.tv_sec  - start.tv_sec;

  d_us = end.tv_usec - start.tv_usec;

  sec = d_s + d_us / 1000000.0;

  printf("Transferred %dMb of data in %.2f seconds (%.2fMb/s)\n",

    len, sec, len / sec);

  fflush(NULL);

}

void create_files(int n, int sz)

{

  int out[n], i;

  char tmp[BSIZE+BALIGN];

  char *buf = (char *)(((unsigned int)tmp + BALIGN - 1) & ~(BALIGN - 1));

  int pos;

  struct timeval start, end;

  printf("Writing %dMb of data to %d files in parallel\n", sz, n);

  fflush(NULL);

  for (i = 0; i < n; i++) {

    out[i] = open(get_name(i), O_WRONLY | O_CREAT | O_TRUNC, 0666);

    if (out[i] < 0) {

      perror("Creating output file");

      exit(1);

    }

  }

  memset(buf, 0, BSIZE);

  

  gettimeofday(&start, NULL);

  for (pos = 0; pos < (sz * 1024 * 1024); pos += BSIZE) {

    for(i = 0; i < n; i++) {

      if (write(out[i], buf, BSIZE) != BSIZE) {

     fprintf(stderr, "Problem writing output file\n");

     exit(2);

      }

    }

  }

  

  for (i=0; i<n; i++) {

    fdatasync(out[i]);

    close(out[i]);

  }

  gettimeofday(&end, NULL);

  display_rate(start, end, sz * n);

}

void read_files(int n, int sz)

{

  int fd[n], i;

  char tmp[BSIZE+BALIGN];

  char *buf = (char *)(((unsigned int)tmp + BALIGN - 1) & ~(BALIGN - 1));

  int pos;

  struct timeval o_start, o_end;

  printf("Reading files in sequence\n");

  fflush(NULL);

  for (i = 0; i < n; i++) {

    fd[i] = open(get_name(i), O_RDONLY);

    if (fd[i] < 0) {

      perror("Creating reading file");

      exit(1);

    }

  }

  gettimeofday(&o_start, NULL);

  for(i = 0; i < n; i++) {

    struct timeval start, end;

    gettimeofday(&start, NULL);

    for (pos = 0; pos < (sz * 1024 * 1024); pos += BSIZE) {

      if (read(fd[i], buf, BSIZE) != BSIZE) {

   fprintf(stderr, "Problem reading file\n");

   exit(2);

      }

    }

    gettimeofday(&end, NULL);

    display_rate(start, end, sz);

  }

  

  for (i=0; i<n; i++) {

    close(fd[i]);

  }

  gettimeofday(&o_end, NULL);

  if (n > 1)

    display_rate(o_start, o_end, sz * n);

}

void delete_files(int n)

{

  int i;

  

  for (i = 0; i < n; i++) {

    unlink(get_name(i));

  }

}

void usage(char **argv) 

{

  fprintf(stderr, "Usage: %s <name> <size>\n", argv[0]);

  fprintf(stderr, " Creates files name0, name1 ... nameN in parallel all of given size (in Mb)\n");

  exit(1);

}

void run_test(int n, int s)

{

  delete_files(n);

  create_files(n, s);

  read_files(n, s);

  delete_files(n);

  printf("\n");

  fflush(NULL);

}  

int main(int argc, char *argv[])

{

  unsigned int  s = 512;

  strcpy(base_name, "temp_");

  if (argc > 1) {

    int len = strlen(argv[1]);

    if ((len == 0) || (len >= MAX_NAME) || (*argv[1] == '-'))

      usage(argv);

    strcpy(base_name, argv[1]);

  }

#if 0

  if (argc > 2) {

    n = atoi(argv[2]);

    if ((n == 0) || (n > 10))

      usage(argv);

  }

#endif

  if (argc > 2) {

    s = atoi(argv[2]);

    if ((s == 0) || (s > 4000))

      usage(argv);

  }

  if (argc > 3) {

      usage(argv);

  }

  run_test(1, s);

  run_test(2, s / 2);

  //run_test(4, s / 4);

  return 0;

}

```

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

hai fatto questi test sulla stessa partizione o su partizioni diverse?

la distanza della porzione del piatto rispetto al centro del piatto conta molto.

inoltre il tuo disco e' settato male, e' in udma2.

dovrebbe essere udma5.

```
hdparm -X69 -c1 -d1 /dev/hdc
```

----------

## ares

Il test li ho fatti su queste tre partizione

/dev/hdc1 on /usr/portage type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail)

/dev/hdc4 on /mnt/dati type xfs (rw,noatime)

/dev/hdc3 on /home type reiser4 (rw,noatime)

Cmq il test lo lanciato entrando nella partizione e copiandoci all'interno il programmino che ho usato per i test.....

Per il udma5 avevo già provato a settarlo ma continua a metterlo in udma2

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

se le partizioni sono diverse allora non ha molto rilievo quel test.

devi farlo a kernel appena bootato, con lo stesso device (stessa partizione)

----------

## ares

Avevo pensato a quanto potesse essere valido come test, provvederò a farne altri

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

buon lavoro e grazie per adesso  :Smile: 

----------

## Benve

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> sto usando un sistema bootstrappato con gcc 3.4, con udev al posto di devfs, con reiser4 che gestisce portage in questo modo:
> 
> ```
> /dev/hda2               none            swap            defaults                        0 0
> 
> ...

 

Anchio avevo idea di fare qualcosa di simile. Ormai la mia installazione sta diventando troppo vecchia.

Hai usato solo il gcc 3.4? compila tutto?

Che kernel ha il supporto reiser4?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

no, non ti aspettare di dare un emerge world e di vederlo completo senza nessun errore. c'e' qualcosa da fixare mano mano.

i kernel con reiser4 sono love-sources, speedy-sources, ck-sources.

----------

## Benve

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> no, non ti aspettare di dare un emerge world e di vederlo completo senza nessun errore. c'e' qualcosa da fixare mano mano.

 

Ok, capito, è solo questione di tempo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> i kernel con reiser4 sono love-sources, speedy-sources, ck-sources.

 

Grazie

----------

## ares

Ha ragione FonderiaDigitale , per la maggior parte di pacchetti di sistema riesci a compilare con gcc 3.4 , per altre pian piano stanno uscendo le patch

L'ultima versione di ck-sources nn contiene il supporto per reiser4

----------

## heXen

stavo riflettendo su quale FS mettere sul mio portatile... pensavo a reiser come sul desktop, che ha resistito a reset, blackout ecc... ma sul manuale di gentoo ho letto che XFS è adatto per sistemi in alimentazione continua.

Il portatile è un Asus  A4500L... qualcuno che ce l'ha mi dice che FS ci tiene?

ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## neon

Wow, hai ripescato un thread di cerri di troooppo tempo fa  :Wink: 

Comunque XFS io l'ho usato sul mio portatile per un annetto e devo dire che mi sono trovato bene, anche dopo qualche riavvio brusco non ho avuto perdite di dati.

Reiser lo sto provando proprio ora e devo dire che si e' comportato bene, 4 kernel panic di seguito dovuti ai driver wireless a cui non piaceva il gentoo-sources 2.6.12, ed tutto ok  :Wink: 

JFS mai provato, non posso pronunciarmi

Reiser4: lxnay fammi un livecd per ppc che lo testo  :Razz: 

----------

## comio

 *neon wrote:*   

> Reiser lo sto provando proprio ora e devo dire che si e' comportato bene, 4 kernel panic di seguito dovuti ai driver wireless a cui non piaceva il gentoo-sources 2.6.12, ed tutto ok 

 

ho il mio portatile con reiser4 (2.6.11-gentoo + patch). Non mi ha sin ora mai tradito (e qui scatta la grattata...)

ciao

----------

## heXen

e sei passato da XFS a reiser per prova o per altri motivi?

----------

## heXen

ma è rilevante su un portatile quel fatto dell'uso massiccio di cpu da parte di reiser?

----------

## comio

 *heXen wrote:*   

> ma è rilevante su un portatile quel fatto dell'uso massiccio di cpu da parte di reiser?

 

non so quanto gravi come cpu... ma il mio portatile ha la batteria andata oramai da 2 anni... quindi è sempre sotto spina  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## heXen

sono sempre più confuso... il portatile è nuovo ma non so che uso ne farò, se dovrò maneggiare file grossi o piccoli, se lo userò molto in batteria o alimentato a corrente, ecc....

----------

## neon

 *heXen wrote:*   

> e sei passato da XFS a reiser per prova o per altri motivi?

 

Solo per provarlo. XFS non mi ha dato motivo di cambiare, ho perso dati solo una volta perche' avevo la fstab configurata male.

E poi e' sempre e' comunque una questione di culo.

 *heXen wrote:*   

> ma è rilevante su un portatile quel fatto dell'uso massiccio di cpu da parte di reiser?

 

Per quello che so XFS utilizza la cpu anche di piu' rispetto a reiser3, anche se sul mio portatile la cosa era comunque sopportabile.

----------

## SilverXXX

Se è per un portatile, penso sia meglio ext3 dato che è molto più leggero di reiser (anche del 3, e dato che il 4 usa strutture più complesse non penso sia migliorato da sto punto di vista) dal pèunto di vista della cpu.

----------

## heXen

per stabilità lo conosco ext3, ma per velocità com'è? ripeto, non conosco l'uso che ne farò del laptop  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Una cosa giusta  :Very Happy:  non ci sono così grossi cambiamenti (imho) da ext3 a reiser in un utilizzo medio. Reiser (sia 3 che 4) vanno molto meglio su file piccoli (esempi: /etc e /usr/portage), per situazioni medie, ext3 è solo di poco più lento. In compenso si guadagna abbastanza in autonomia (avevo letto quasi mezz'ora, in utilizzo medio)

----------

## heXen

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> In compenso si guadagna abbastanza in autonomia (avevo letto quasi mezz'ora, in utilizzo medio)

 

parli dell'autonomia di batteria dato che con ext3 la cpu lavora meno?

----------

## SilverXXX

Esatto

----------

## V0iDLoOp

Come mi dice sempre mia nonna... "Chi và piano và sano e lontano"... 

ext3 è il migliore.. non c'è niente da fà... è da anni che lo uso e non ho mai perso un bit.

----------

## Apetrini

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

>  In compenso si guadagna abbastanza in autonomia (avevo letto quasi mezz'ora, in utilizzo medio)

 

mezz'ora?????????????

ma stai scherzando vero? se ti da piu di 6 minuti è tanto...

Pero, a dir la verità non ho mai usato ext3 sul portatile, quindi magari ho torto... In realtà pensavo a quanto influiva il carico della cpu generata dal filesystem, perche secondo me è comunque minima. Anche se usasse l' 8% , la cpu sarebbe comunque sullo "scaling" piu basso e risparmiare questi 5-6% di cpu non penso porti a un autonomia di 30 minuti in piu!! E poi se volessimo fare i pignoli se un filesystem ci mette 18 secondi per caricare una determinata cosa e un altro piu veloce ce ne mette 12 non so sinceramente chi ha guadagnato di piu: è meglio usare la cpu a 8-9% per 12 secondi o a 3% per 18? è ovvio che sto facendo dell'ironia, ma è per riflettere... 

Poi magari un giorno provo a mettere su ext3 sul portatile e vi dico...fino ad'ora ho sempre usato reiserfs o reiser4 anche sul laptop. In fondo sono molto, ma molto veloci. Ovviamente nulla è gratis e il prezzo da pagare per questa velocità ce....

reiserfs= sai che se qualche settore del disco si brucia addio dati...addio TUTTI i dati, altrimenti è veloce e stabile e non teme riavvii forzati.

reiser4= veloce e delicatissimo. Se fate un riavvio forzato state pur certi che il sistema non riparte piu, questo è normale per reiser4!! e per alcuni utenti come me (in certe situazioni) non è un problema. dopo il riavvio con un 10-15 minuti(anche di piu dipende dalla situazione) di rebuild dell'albero il sistema torna come nuovo( personalmente ho sempre corretto tutto con i tool, non ho mai perso un dato,MAI. Certo era un po' seccante ogni volta dover riparare il filesystem).Se bruciate qualche settore, invece, ... be andate in chiesa ad accendere un cero.

Scusate se forse sono andato un po' OT, ma io lo devo dire che alla fine amo questi 2 filesystem. reiser4 in particolare ripaga pienamente la sua "delicatezza" con delle prestazioni paurose... se un giorno avete l'occasione provate l'accopiata reiser4+deadline+nptl+kernelmorton e magari anche il prelink gia che ci siamo.

Ehm ... scusate che sono andato un po' OT.

----------

## SilverXXX

Mi sa che reiser è un pò più pesante di quelli che pensi, cmq non ho un portatile, quindi non ho mai fatot delle prove pratiche.

----------

## heXen

ext3 come sta messo con i riavii forzati?

cmq il portatile è nuovo, dite che per adesso, se mettessi reiser3, dovrei preoccuparmi se si bruciano i settori del disco?

----------

## Giambo

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Non mi fido molto dei benchmark, preferirei avere il punto di vista di qualcuno che ha fatto esperienza diretta con JFS.

 

Ai tempi, quando ancora usavo SuSE, avevo messo per testare JFS come FS.

Per qualche ragione strana, si "corrompeva"[1] piu' spesso di altri FS (ext2, reiser, ext3 e XFS), ragione per la quale quando sono passato a gentoo ho deciso di adottare XFS e EXT3.

Btw, il FS conta poco, se poi ci si dimentica di abilitare il DMA  :Embarassed: 

[1] Nel senso che al boot doveva ri-checkare il FS.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Giambo wrote:*   

> Ai tempi, quando ancora usavo SuSE, avevo messo per testare JFS come FS.
> 
> Per qualche ragione strana, si "corrompeva"[1] piu' spesso di altri FS (ext2, reiser, ext3 e XFS), ragione per la quale quando sono passato a gentoo ho deciso di adottare XFS e EXT3.
> 
> Btw, il FS conta poco, se poi ci si dimentica di abilitare il DMA 
> ...

 

JFS ha questo grosso difetto, ultimamente (con kernel 2.4 non aveva mai fatto questo scherzo): se spegni la macchina senza avere fatto lo shutdown correttamente viene corrotto il superblocco.

non è una corruzione grave, perché basta fare un giro di fsck e si sistema tutto però è una gran seccatura.

l'ultima volta che l'ho provato l'ho messo nella partizione di root. quando succedeva "il fattaccio", non potendo montare la part di root, dovevo necessariamente riavviare con livecd e lanciare fsck da lì. una gran rottura di palle.

però, usandolo per partizioni che on siano la root, secondo me è un ottimo FS, anche se nel tempo io ho imparato ad apprezzare maggiormente l'accoppiata ext2/XFS

nota: per chi da importanza alla durata delle batterie sui portatili, io ce lo farei davvero un pensiero a XFS

----------

## blackgenio

Sinceramente per molto tempo ho usato xfs e anche e molto soddisfatto delle

prestazioni ho avuto diverse perdite di dati.

Da un pò utilizzo reiserfs su gentoo e CentoOs e mi trovo molto bene.

Ext3 invece lo utilizzo su RHES4 e va bene anche quello .. mavi avuto perdite dati.

L'unico neo di ext3 è che con la formattazione si mangia molto più spazio di reiserfs o xfs

ciao ciao

----------

## heXen

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'unico neo di ext3 è che con la formattazione si mangia molto più spazio di reiserfs o xfs
> 
> ciao ciao

 

da qtparted vedo la partizione di 21GB per gentoo che ha 1.1GB occupati, quando l'ho creata l'ho impostata coime ext3... non occupa tutto quello spazio il FS vero?

----------

## Dr.Dran

@k.gothmog

 *Quote:*   

> nota: per chi da importanza alla durata delle batterie sui portatili, io ce lo farei davvero un pensiero a XFS

 

Mi potresti dare qualche dritta sulle impostazioni da mettere per un fortatile nell'fstab? Ho dato una occhiata a man mount e mi sembrava interessante questa opzione:

```
osyncisdsync : Make writes to files opened with the O_SYNC flag set behave as if the O_DSYNC flag had been used instead. This can result in better performance without compromising data safety. However if this option is in effect, timestamp updates from O_SYNC writes can be lost if the system crashes.
```

Eventualmente se non è necessaria nessun'altra opzione e solo quelle di default suggerite, tipo noatime o altre fammi sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

niente fstab

lavori dinamicamente con gli script di gestione della potenza. con XFS puoi variare dinamicamente DI TUTTO

inoltre se installi laptop-mode script o qualcosa del genere, trovi già lo script che fa tutto (è un'evoluzione di quello che c'è nel kernel) è caso strano questo script ha una sezione dedicata a XFS. sarà un caso?  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

ottima tips!!! Ora butto su il pacchetto per il laptop-mode e me lo studio per benino!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> ottima tips!!! Ora butto su il pacchetto per il laptop-mode e me lo studio per benino!!! 

 

quello stesso script lo trovi nei dorgenti del kernel. nella directory Documentation

ovviamente non ha tutte le belle rifiniture di portage, ma essenzialmente è la stessa cosa.

da un punto di vista didattico è più interessante studiarsi quello

----------

## Dr.Dran

Grazie, infatti ieri guardando bene l'ho trovato nei source del kerne come mi hai suggerito e me lo sono guardato e poi ho installato il pacchetto che è proposto con gentoo, ancora meglio... è pieno di altre funzioni per il risprmio energetio molto interessanti  :Wink: 

----------

## emix

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> reiser4= veloce e delicatissimo. Se fate un riavvio forzato state pur certi che il sistema non riparte piu, questo è normale per reiser4!!

 

Su cosa basi questa affermazione? Ho usato reiser4 per un anno su tutto il sistema e ho avuto un sacco di hard reset... non ho mai perso un bit e il sistema si è sempre riavviato senza problemi senza mai fare un fsck.

----------

## Apetrini

Ho usato reiser4 anche sul portatile e ti assicuro che se stacchi la batteria mentre lavora l'hard-disk il filesystem si corrompe.

e in generale se forzi lo spegnimento "mentre lavora" l'hard-disk reiser4 tende a corrompersi molto piu di altri.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *emix wrote:*   

> Su cosa basi questa affermazione? Ho usato reiser4 per un anno su tutto il sistema e ho avuto un sacco di hard reset... non ho mai perso un bit e il sistema si è sempre riavviato senza problemi senza mai fare un fsck.

 

questo non vuol dire nulla. non vuol dire certamente che sia stabile.

non è con l'uso dell'utente medio che si vede la stabilità di un file system, e in ambienti critici RFS4 viene usato solo per una cosa: distirnguere i sistemisti incompetenti dagli altri

----------

## SilverXXX

Ma nell'uso normale resier4 va bene almeno (senza spegnimenti forzati e simili)? Le feature che ha in più degli altri fs possono essere sfruttate?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Ma nell'uso normale resier4 va bene almeno (senza spegnimenti forzati e simili)? Le feature che ha in più degli altri fs possono essere sfruttate?

 cosa vuol dire uso normale?

nell'uso normale si possono verificare delle condizioni in cui ReiserFS (sia 3 che 4) rivela delle pesanti falle di sicurezza e stabilità. che queste condizioni si verifichino molto più raramente su un sistema desktop è un altro conto.

per quanto mi riguarda, io non consegnerei mai e poi mai ad un cliente una macchina per produzione con sopra ReiserFS

----------

## mouser

L'unico appunto che ho da dare al funzionamento di ReiserFS, e' che dopo tanti spegnimenti/riavvii forzati sul portatile (eh, gia', stavo configurando gli ati-drivers e si impallava tutto  :Rolling Eyes:  ), non ho mai avuto perdite di dati, ma mi si e' f*****o il dma del disco.....

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## emix

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> questo non vuol dire nulla. non vuol dire certamente che sia stabile.

 

Non ho detto che sia stabile, ma dire che se va via la corrente "certamente" il sistema non riparte più mi sembra una esagerazione.

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> non è con l'uso dell'utente medio che si vede la stabilità di un file system

 

Un filesystem (come ogni altra cosa) non nasce stabile, ma lo diventa grazie all'utilizzo e ai bug report da parte di chi lo usa (quelli che tu definisci utenti medi).

----------

## SilverXXX

Certo anche test in utilizzo di tipo server gli fanno bene......

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Certo anche test in utilizzo di tipo server gli fanno bene...

 

la questione è che hanno dimostrato di NON essere stabili, e hanno adottato soluzioni non percorribili quado si tratta di conservare dati importanti.

ans Reiser si è preso dei rischi un po' troppo alti ed ora li sta pagando.

i test a livello server non ci sono perché nessuno vuole prendersi il rischio di farli, e questa non è una cosa da poco. meriterebbe meditazione

----------

## emix

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ans Reiser si è preso dei rischi un po' troppo alti ed ora li sta pagando.

 

Ha progettato qualcosa di innovativo tale da non essere soltanto una rivisitazione della solita pappina. Affinchè ci sia progresso ci vogliono persone come Reiser.

IMHO ovviamente...

----------

## SilverXXX

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   ans Reiser si è preso dei rischi un po' troppo alti ed ora li sta pagando. 
> 
> Ha progettato qualcosa di innovativo tale da non essere soltanto una rivisitazione della solita pappina. Affinchè ci sia progresso ci vogliono persone come Reiser.
> 
> IMHO ovviamente...

 

Come non quotare. Poi c'è gente che dicve che linux non va avanti  :Confused: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

io credo che il discorso sia un po' più delicato.

va bene il progresso... ma sempre con un occhio al buon senso.

come mai ReiserFS è visto male da Linus Torvalds, Andrew Morton, Alan Cox, Gerhard Mourani, Brad Spengler e altri?

eppure molti di questi forniscono patch per il kernel che spingono moltissimo verso l'innovazione (tree -mm, e -ac)

come si spiega questo?

----------

## Apetrini

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   ans Reiser si è preso dei rischi un po' troppo alti ed ora li sta pagando. 
> 
> Ha progettato qualcosa di innovativo tale da non essere soltanto una rivisitazione della solita pappina. Affinchè ci sia progresso ci vogliono persone come Reiser.
> 
> IMHO ovviamente...

 

Quoto.

Penso che qui siamo tutti convinti di una cosa: reiser4 è velocissimo!! penso sia il filesystem piu veloce(ovviamente io non ho provato tutti i filesystem,ma quelli piu conosciuti si) . E questo non l'ho dico perche ho visto i bench ma perche l'ho provato di persona piu volte...

Ora se uno volesse avere un sistema ultra-veloce a discapito della stabilità ha il diritto di averlo alla fine è libertà di scelta anche questa! Non vedo perche molte persone vogliono imporre la stabilità come un must, per me anche questo dovrebbe essere lasciato a "decisione" dell'utente.

@k.gothmog= Hans Reiser è visto male da tutti anche perche si è rifiutato(ancora un anno fa e tutt'ora mi sembra che non abbia acconsentito) di acconsentire all'inserimento nel kernel linux di alcuni algoritmi di sua creazione(alcuni di questi avrebbero dato a filesystem come ext3 un boost prestazionale senza toccarne la stabilità, anche Linus aveva ammesso che le strategie di alcuni algoritmi scelte da Hans erano le migliori), usati da reiser4 che avrebbero portato benefici anche ad altri filesystem. Essendo hans "geloso" delle sue creazioni ha ribadito che lui non ha lavorato per dar benefici a ext3 e alcuni altri, bensi per il suo reiserfs4...

Da qui ha gettato su se stesso la meledizione di molti...

Tutto questo è successo circa 1 anno fa o forse qualcosa di piu, non ricordo con esattezza.

Non si puo certo dire che Hans stia simpatico a certi(quasi tutti?) Boss, ma penso sia piu per il suo comportamento che per altro...

Per concludere io non sceglierei mai jfs... uno perche non mi sembra stabilissimo, due perche non è assolutamente veloce, quindi se ho bisogno di estrema stabilità uso ext3 o al max xfs(dipende dalle applicazioni), di default uso reiser3.6 e qualche volta per togliermi lo sfizio del tipo "volare con gentoo" punto su reiser4.

----------

## .:chrome:.

hai ragione. come darti torto, ma...

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Hans Reiser è visto male da tutti anche perche si è rifiutato...
> 
> Per concludere io non sceglierei mai jfs... uno perche non mi sembra stabilissimo, due perche non è assolutamente veloce, quindi se ho bisogno di estrema stabilità uso ext3 o al max xfs(dipende dalle applicazioni), di default uso reiser3.6 e qualche volta per togliermi lo sfizio del tipo "volare con gentoo" punto su reiser4.

 

non mi riferivo a quello (non lo sapevo, tra l'altro), ma alla bega che c'è stata quando Reiser è andato a dire che DOVEVANO rimuovere il supporto a RFS3 e sostituirlo con quella a RFS4. se ne potrebbe parlare per ore, ma quello che conta è che quest'episodio ha dimostrato l'intelligenza di quella persona.

mi lascia molto perplesso il tuo giudizio su JFS. concordo sull'instabilità, ma dire che è lento... se gli si da a disposizione tanta RAM ti garantisco che è molto veloce. raggiunge quasi XFS (e per me, che non considero nemmeno RFS, XFS è IL file system veloce)

----------

## Apetrini

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non mi riferivo a quello (non lo sapevo, tra l'altro), ma alla bega che c'è stata quando Reiser è andato a dire che DOVEVANO rimuovere il supporto a RFS3 e sostituirlo con quella a RFS4. se ne potrebbe parlare per ore, ma quello che conta è che quest'episodio ha dimostrato l'intelligenza di quella persona.
> 
> 

 

Azz questa cosa non la sapevo, in effetti solo uno stolto rimuoverebbe reisrfs3.6 dal kernel per metterci reiser4.

Cavoli facciamo cosi tanti discorsi sulla libertà di scelte e poi arriva uno che vuole levare alcune cose per imporne altre....pazzesco. Io dico teniamoli entrambi cosi ognuno fa quello che ritiene meglio.

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi lascia molto perplesso il tuo giudizio su JFS. concordo sull'instabilità, ma dire che è lento... se gli si da a disposizione tanta RAM ti garantisco che è molto veloce. raggiunge quasi XFS (e per me, che non considero nemmeno RFS, XFS è IL file system veloce)

 

Guarda lo proverò con un sistema ben fornito di ram appena ho del tempo a disposizione. Sono sempre favorevole a nuove esperienze...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Cavoli facciamo cosi tanti discorsi sulla libertà di scelte e poi arriva uno che vuole levare alcune cose per imporne altre....pazzesco. Io dico teniamoli entrambi cosi ognuno fa quello che ritiene meglio.

 

vedo che ci siamo capiti  :Smile: 

ad ogni modo, al di la di questo, è vero che uno è libero di scegliersi un file system instabile, se vuole, questo non viene messo in discussione.

quello che io e chi la pensa come me contestiamo è questo lavoro fatto per la creazione di RFS, in cui si ha sostanzialmente ignorato quelle che erano le linee guida dettate dalle esperienze passate. va bene l'innovazione, ma ricordiamoci che i VECCHI algoritmi sono quelli che sopravvivono da sempre perché MIGLIORI e IMPOSSIBILI DA MIGLIORARE (o quasi). ricordiamocelo bene questo, prima di dire che linux non va avanti.

non si dimentichi nemmeno che Linux è il pargolo di UNIX, e UNIX, per la cronaca, è più vecchio di me e penso di molta gente, qui nel forum... e si parla dell'IT, dove le cose invecchiano in tre mesi.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Guarda lo proverò con un sistema ben fornito di ram appena ho del tempo a disposizione. Sono sempre favorevole a nuove esperienze...

 

considera una cosa: JFS è un prodotto di IBM. nel contesto in cui è stato creato è una bomba! per linux è stato fatto un port, come per XFS, nato per IRIX. purtroppo le cose non sono andate bene come con XFS, ed il risultato è un file system abbastanza labile, ed è un vero peccato, perché sulla carta sarebbe uno dei migliori in assoluto.

RedHat fornisce con i suoi sistemi enterprise dei kernel con molte patch. sarebbe interessante capire cosa hanno fatto al supporto JFS perché con i loro sistemi è davvero ottimo ed incredibilmente veloce. suppongo ci sia a monte un lavoro fatto con IBM stessa...

----------

## randomaze

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> RedHat fornisce con i suoi sistemi enterprise dei kernel con molte patch. sarebbe interessante capire cosa hanno fatto al supporto JFS perché con i loro sistemi è davvero ottimo ed incredibilmente veloce.

 

Se hai voglia di sperimentare credo che gli ac-sources contendano molta roba di rh... oppure puoi sempre provare a mettere il kernel rh sulla gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se hai voglia di sperimentare credo che gli ac-sources contendano molta roba di rh...

 

è vero. non ci avevo pensato

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> oppure puoi sempre provare a mettere il kernel rh sulla gentoo 

 

a questo, invece avevo già pensato... ma non ho ancora avuto voglia di provare né di cercare quei kernel (non sono free)

----------

## SilverXXX

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   oppure puoi sempre provare a mettere il kernel rh sulla gentoo  
> 
> a questo, invece avevo già pensato... ma non ho ancora avuto voglia di provare né di cercare quei kernel (non sono free)

 

Come fanno a non rendere free un prodotto derivato da un gpl?

Cmq l'amabilità di Reiser è cosa risaputa  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Come fanno a non rendere free un prodotto derivato da un gpl?

 

la GPL non dice che non puoi vendere il tuo prodotto...

infatti RedHat Linux è solo a pagamento. acquisti la distribuzione ad un prezzo prossimo al ridicolo (meno di un centinaio di , per un sistema operativo...) e poi compri l'abbonamento al canale di aggiornamenti. Loro ti garantiscono che il tuo sistema sarà sempre aggiornato (automaticamente) e che qualcuno penserà al posto tuo a sistemare tutto quello che non va.

è una scelta, e onestamente non mi sembra nemmeno tanto male.

la questione è però che quel software non è reperibile in alcun modo se non acquistando i quattro CD o il DVD di installazione.

diciamoci la verità, RedHat è la più attiva società, nel settore di Linux. fa un lavoro ottimo. dovrà pur pagarli, i suoi ingegneri

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Cmq l'amabilità di Reiser è cosa risaputa 

 

dovresti leggere qualcosa su Spender (lo sviluppatore di GRSecurity). secondo me è un genio... però è anche uno dei più grandi arroganti palloni gonfiati che ci siano. forse il guaio è che è un genio per davvero, e sa di esserlo

----------

## SilverXXX

Ma il codice deve essere disponibile cmq (è chiaro che il prodotto può essere venduto, intenvo free nel senso di libero)

----------

## mouser

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Ma il codice deve essere disponibile cmq ...

 

Certo, se acquisti RH ti viene rilasciato il codice sorgente....

----------

## randomaze

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *SilverXXX wrote:*   Come fanno a non rendere free un prodotto derivato da un gpl? 
> 
> la GPL non dice che non puoi vendere il tuo prodotto...

 

Si ma il "non-free" dovrebbe essere solo relativo ai marchi e alla pacchettizzazione della distribuzione. Se scorpori il kernel non dovrebbe essere un problema. No?

----------

## SilverXXX

Era quello che pensavo anch'io..... Il codiche del kernel rh deve obbligatoriamente essere libero, temo.

----------

## iridium103

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi lascia molto perplesso il tuo giudizio su JFS. concordo sull'instabilità, ma dire che è lento... se gli si da a disposizione tanta RAM ti garantisco che è molto veloce. raggiunge quasi XFS (e per me, che non considero nemmeno RFS, XFS è IL file system veloce)

 

quoto, XFS secondo me è uno dei migliori fs al mondo.. almeno, nella mia esperienza, con questo fs non ho mai avuto nessun tipo di problema.. mai un dato fuori posto.. mai una sbavatura sulle prestazioni.

Non ho ancora provato reiser4, ma spero che in futuro Hans, guardera' a sviluppare anche un pò di stabilita' che non guasterebbe.

il tutto ovviamente IMHO.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

spulciando tutto il forum e leggendo sopratutto questo 3d la scelta dellìFS per il mio server diventa sempre più ardua! 

Da quanto ho capito molti sono d'accordo che per soluzioni un pò "più enterprise" la miglior soluzione sarebbe da usare l'accoppiata XFS e Ext3. Reiserfs ci sono pareri al 50% di si e no... 

Io ho un RAID1 software e avevo pensato a questo punto di mettere ext3 per la partizione boot, ed il resto delle partizioni XFS... che ne pensate? (ora mi sbranate  :Razz: )

----------

## GuN_jAcK

mmm però calcolando che è ho gruppi di continuità, ed il server deve mantenere un printserver, il login in un dominio e qualche dato qua e la credo che XFS sia un pò eccessivo.. mmm...  :Confused:   che indecisione :/

----------

## .:chrome:.

e invece no. per quanto a me XFS piaccia molto, lo sconsiglio caldamente su sistemi che potrebbero spegnersi all'imrpovviso.

è pericoloso, ma non perché sia fatto male: scelte progettuali.

quando ho a disposizione un gruppo di continuità non ci penso due volte: faccio tutto in XFS e ext2

----------

## .:deadhead:.

crea un kernel con il supporto a tutti i FS che vuoi provare e poi vai di tentativi: fai un mese ext3 + XFS e poi un mese con ext3 + reiser. Con un favoloso stage4 backuppi il sistema quando vuoi effettuare lo switch et voilà il problema è risolto.

Ps: qui siamo un po' OT  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> crea un kernel con il supporto a tutti i FS che vuoi provare e poi vai di tentativi: fai un mese ext3 + XFS e poi un mese con ext3 + reiser. Con un favoloso stage4 backuppi il sistema quando vuoi effettuare lo switch et voilà il problema è risolto.
> 
> Ps: qui siamo un po' OT 

 

si mi scuso  :Razz: 

vediamo un po come andrà a finire  :Razz: 

----------

## Scen

Ciao a tutti!

Esperienza recentissima personale con JFS (ho voluto provare  :Rolling Eyes:  ):

installazione di "test" Gentoo con / su partizione JFS di 1 giga.

A seguito di compilazione kernel errate e tastiera/mouse non rilevate correttamente, è stato necessario riavviare con il tasto Reset, al riavvio la partizione è risultata ogni volta "rovinata"! (quindi ho riavviato con un Livecd e ho lanciato jfs_fsck /dev/partizione. Questo per ben 3 volte!

Risultato: ho riformattato con XFS  :Razz: 

Niente, x me JFS non ha passato l'esame!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Esperienza recentissima personale con JFS (ho voluto provare  ):

 

è proprio quello che segnalavo io.

il supporto JFS ha una gestione a dir poco pessima del superblocco  :Sad: 

ok che si risolve tutto con un fsck, ma è comunque una cosa antipatica, e quando la partizione di root è a sua volta in JFS è necessario riavviare con un CD.

se non lo si usa per la partizione di root, comunque, è ottimo

...e direi anche velocissimo  :Wink: 

----------

## Frez

++jfs_users

L'ho messo sul notebook. Un eupdatedb con XFS mi ha convinto.

Ammetto che XFS non era tweak-ato (e comunque sono passato a un portage di tipo "squashfs+unionfs"  :Smile:  )

Ho messo / e /home su EXT3 (stica..), mentre /usr, /opt (linkato) e gli mp3 stanno allegramente su JFS (due partizioni e via)

In caso di problemi avvertiro',, ma non credo che mi sentirete bestemmiare visto che ho uno stage4 a portata di HD-esterno, MWEHEHE.

----------

